# Blunderbuss kit



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Or, as my wife likes to say "You spent too much time watching cartoons as a kid..."
And I reply "As a kid? I've never stopped..."

Traditions .54 kit. Only very minor fitting required when assembling pieces. 60 grains of RS Pyrodex with 1oz of #6 lead shot seems the best load for experienced shooters and novices alike.

Walnut stain, clear poly, and flat black stove paint for a finish.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Thats pretty cool thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

If and when you pattern it post some pics with details of yardage and loads. Looks very nice and interesting.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Your new squirrel gun?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

joekacz said:


> If and when you pattern it post some pics with details of yardage and loads. Looks very nice and interesting.


I don't know how much "patterning" I can get out of it. I was kidding one of America's hard chargers with a group based out of Ft. Campbell, Ky. that it is "...late 18th century CQB gear..." He laughed...
One girl after trying to look down the barrel to fire it ask "How do you aim this thing?" I said "Just point it thattaway and let 'er rip..."


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I have two big jars of BBs for some reason. I might try 1oz of them to see what happens. Even tho' the directions read "lead only". I bet the lawyers make 'em put that in there...


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Where did you get the kit? That’s definitely something I might want to build


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Traditions...

Might have to get on their mailing list to catch one in stock...
From Muzzle-loaders.com








Traditions™ Blunderbuss Rifle Kit - .54 Cal - Percussion


The Traditions™ Blunderbuss Rifle Kit comes in .54 caliber percussion ignition. The Blunderbuss features a flared steel barrel and features a single trigger percussion ignition. The rifle’s hardwood stock is accented by beautiful brass trigger-guard and butt plate furniture.




www.muzzle-loaders.com


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice job. I think I still have a couple barrels I turned out of mine car axels. I use to kill time when there was a strike making stuff in shop. Made cannon barrels too. Bored to fire the bearings out of Joy miner head. Nasty recoil.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job Chad!
Looks good!!


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

flintlock is in stock, both are cool kits.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

tkbiker said:


> flintlock is in stock, both are cool kits.
> View attachment 472538


_CLICK_... _fizzzz_... _KABOOM_ !!!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A buddy made one in shop class. Barrel was turned two piece and flare threaded on. Lock and trigger off junked out replica rifle. He made the stock from scratch. He took it to a field right outside limits to try out. He used TP for wadding. It worked fine except he caught field on fire with burning TP. Recommend you use alumilum foil or wasp nest like the old timers.


----------

